# DVD recorder based on freebsd, how to edit service disc.



## jaskod887 (Oct 23, 2022)

Hello, I am trying to understand what is written here and how it can be done. Maybe someone will be able to help and understand this.








						some problem with DVR560H-s HDD replacement
					

Sorry, retract. pls, see below of message




					forum.videohelp.com
				



This is probably a method to remove the disk size limit that a DVD writer can use.

GGV this is:









						Pioneer GGV 1321 Type 2 : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
					

Pioneer GGV 1321 Type 2. Tested. md5 602e64446859b42e391dc641833f5d60



					archive.org
				




This iso must you write to dvd disc and loading in dvd recorded to initialize new HDD.

Question is how "remark* reCompile Kernel and rc.local edit it GGV disk".

Please move this thread if this is wrong section  Thank you.


----------

